# MTB - Somewhere RAW - 7/13/10



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2010)

Who's up for a RAW on Tuesday?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2010)

Scoville @ 5:45ish


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 12, 2010)

OK I'm in! Regardless, seeing as I got some good directions from DLRP tonight might have to drag your ass up to the "Crying Indian" to do some exploration tomorrow! !


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> OK I'm in! Regardless, seeing as I got some good directions from DLRP tonight might have to drag your ass up to the "Crying Indian" to do some exploration tomorrow! !



Sounds hunky dory to me.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks like we need to put this ride on hold. Damn rain.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2010)

Roger.  How much rain is supposed to fall?  I thought it was more of a passing showers type of storm??  I'll defer to your judgment though...

Hoping to get back out on Thursday then.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

Should move this ride inside...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Should move this ride inside...



You got a big empty warehouse somewhere that we could use?  We need a place like Ray's for days like this..


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice idea! I'll run that by my boss tomorrow, got about 3000 sqft warehouse here with loading dock with about a 3.5 foot drop out to the outside!


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2010)

bvibert said:


> You got a big empty warehouse somewhere that we could use?  We need a place like Ray's for days like this..



That's really cool!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 13, 2010)

bvibert said:


> You got a big empty warehouse somewhere that we could use?  We need a place like Ray's for days like this..



My friends Murph and Eric (the ones you met at Case) went there last winter, they loved it! Eric even posted a video online, will see if I can hunt it down. They are going back this year and I may tag along.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Hoping to get back out on Thursday then.



Looks like I won't get back out until Friday after work...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Looks like I won't get back out until Friday after work...



You can't make the res ride tomorrow work?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You can't make the res ride tomorrow work?



I wasn't aware that there was a rez ride tomorrow, but regardless, no I can't make it.  I'm going to the in-laws for my FIL's birthday tomorrow right after work..


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

6 pm, you need to check the BSS FB group page more often!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> 6 pm, you need to check the BSS FB group page more often!



Yeah, I guess so...


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 13, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'll defer to your judgment though...



Ended being a good call! It's been pounding cats and dogs out there since 4 this afternoon.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 13, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You can't make the res ride tomorrow work?



I can! See you out there Jeff.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Ended being a good call! It's been pounding cats and dogs out there since 4 this afternoon.



Agreed, we had some heavy rain roll through here right when we would have been out there!


----------



## rueler (Jul 13, 2010)

My crew is doing the Rez tomorrow too...parking behind Murphy's. You guys are welcome...there's a big group from Meriden Ski Club riding from that location too...we'll probably be in a smaller pod than what they're coming with. Would definitely like to hook up with the BSS during the ride too...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 14, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> 6 pm, you need to check the BSS FB group page more often!



Looks like the BSS res ride has been canceled too.

Rueler, your crew still going?


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like the BSS res ride has been canceled too.
> 
> Rueler, your crew still going?


The rain today can't possibly have helped. I was just outside and it's still raining. From where I've ridden at the Res, it tends not to drain too well in a lot of spots.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2010)

It's looking pretty wet, with more on it's way...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 14, 2010)

severine said:


> The rain today can't possibly have helped. I was just outside and it's still raining. From where I've ridden at the Res, it tends not to drain too well in a lot of spots.





bvibert said:


> It's looking pretty wet, with more on it's way...



Come on, think positive and hope for the sun and some good wind to dry the trails off!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Come on, think positive and hope for the sun and some good wind to dry the trails off!



I don't need to think positive.  I can't ride anyway. :razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I don't need to think positive.  I can't ride anyway. :razz:



Fridays not looking too good for you either. Hopefully I can get a ride in tomorrow.


----------



## rueler (Jul 14, 2010)

My crew has not called off the ride yet. BUT, with what fell yesterday and today, it's going to be pretty wet...It appears that it may start raining again very soon. If it does, we'll probably cancel. I'll post back here by 3 or so on what the final verdict will be.


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2010)

It's POURING in Torrington right now.


----------



## rueler (Jul 14, 2010)

I held out longer than 3 on this one...it is not raining in Bristol/Burlington and has not for the better part of the day. Not sure what it's doing at WH res right now, but we're going to give it a shot. If it's raining or appears it has just poured when we get there, we'll walk into Murphy's and get pizza...the conditions in there are more predictable.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm game, see you at 6.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 15, 2010)

rueler said:


> If it's raining or appears it has just poured when we get there, we'll walk into Murphy's and get pizza...the conditions in there are more predictable.



Conditions in Murphy's and Scarletti's are pretty predictable regardless, the trails are another story. Wasn't raining when we got there and things look promising so we all decided to ride none the less got to the top of the hill, it started to pour, we all got really wet but pressed on and finished the ride and then rewarded our dedication with some cold beer and pizza. A nice evening despite the wet.


----------

